# NCAA Second Round games Sunday March 19th



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*#5 Pitt vs #13 Bradley Noon*
*#9 Bucknell vs #1 Memphis 2:15*
*#11 George Mason vs #3 UNC 2:20*
*#8 Kentucky vs #1 UConn 2:20*
*#14 Northwestern St vs #6 West Virginia 2:40*
*#10 NC State vs #2 Texas 4:45*
*#7 Georgetown vs #2 Ohio State 4:50*
*#8 Arizona vs #1 Villanova 5:00*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bradley's hanging tough, but they let Pitt back into the ball game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bradley had the oppurtunity to go in the half with a decent lead.They've played pretty well,but they let Pitt get back in the game


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was a big technical if they call it the third personal on Gray.He slammed the ball down,but I don't think the ref really has to call that.Krauser already has three fouls.

That has to be a makeup call on O'Bryant...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Braves are starting to pull away. I knew Pitt couldn't shoot straight back to back games. That's just not their game.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Bradley is attacking and Pitt is just chillin' out there. That's the difference. It also helps that Aaron Gray is overrated and shouldn't be talked about as a top-ten prospect.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Braves up 12, 7:30 left.
Don't pull an Illini on me, BU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's only a 7 point game now and the refs have swallowed their whistles on a few fouls.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bradley had two or three great shots...Could've gone up 14.Now they let Pitt back in the game


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Pitt within 7 again...they don't deserve to win, not with their senior leader cheapshotting people. Krauser makes me sick sometimes, all he gets is praise for his "toughness" but you never hear a peep about his ballhogging or dirty play.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Carl Krauser has been playing like a thug all damn game. Cheapshotting people and the refs turn a blind eye to it. What a joke.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

HKF said:


> Carl Krauser has been playing like a thug all damn game. Cheapshotting people and the refs turn a blind eye to it. What a joke.



Not just the whole game, his whole career. He's a punk.

BU needs to run the clock some, up 7 now, under 3 minutes.
Almost there.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

O'Bryant really skied for that board...4 fouls on Gray and Krauser...Sinks the first free throw...And the second up 9...Krauser with the floater up 7 under 2


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

This game has made me a believer in O'Bryant. He needs to put on weight(a pretty good amount), but he has all the tools you need to be a top 5 center.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bradley burns their last timeout...Craptastic

Raftery is a big east homer if he thinks that wasn't a foul

O'Bryant sinks 2 up 7 with the turnover good job Krauser


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Bucknell vs. Memphis should be a good game..I taking Bucknell in that one


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

O"Bryant is saving us. He still needs to put on weight. Aaron Gray looks like the same guy from a year ago. He's an Ostertag or Mark Blount on the next level at best. Which isn't worth much.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Big East heading for 5-4.I hope they stink it up today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is amazing. Never in a million years would I have expected 2 Missouri Valley teams to make the Sweet Sixteen. We have a legit shot at both teams making it to the Elite Eight as well, IMO. WOW.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How many points...28 says Verne Lundquist.O'Bryant has really cashed in it at the line...It's all over now baby


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Game over. Bradley looks like a legit team, they cut and attack like few others.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Game.

BU to the Sweet 16!
Peoria Pride baby.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's it. We're going to the Sweet Sixteen. One more game to watch.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Who is Bradley facing in the next round?


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF - the only downside out of this is for you and other Bradley fans is that O'Bryant has likely played his way into 2006. 

As for O'Bryant needing to put on weight, I don't buy it. Tyrus Thomas needs to put on weight. LaMarcus Aldridge needs to put on weight. Patrick O'Bryant is going to be fine.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

HKF said:


> That's it. We're going to the Sweet Sixteen. One more game to watch.


Had em going to it too :clap:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> HKF - the only downside out of this is for you and other Bradley fans is that O'Bryant has likely played his way into 2006.
> 
> As for O'Bryant needing to put on weight, I don't buy it. Tyrus Thomas needs to put on weight. LaMarcus Aldridge needs to put on weight. Patrick O'Bryant is going to be fine.


He can go pro if he chooses. If he will be a top 15 pick I encourage it. I'm just shocked we're in the Sweet Sixteen.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Like A Breath said:


> Who is Bradley facing in the next round?


The winner of Bucknell/Memphis.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Carolina off to a great start....George Mason banks in a trey 16-5 under 16 tv timeout


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> He can go pro if he chooses. If he will be a top 15 pick I encourage it. I'm just shocked we're in the Sweet Sixteen.


Yeah, its just awesome for Bradley and their fans everywhere. Doesn't happen very often, and they beat two very good teams to get there. Enjoy your moment... :cheers:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Rondo vs. Marcus Williams right now...UConn looks sharp very early on.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Morris is going to foul out the entire frontline.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i dont know about that 2nd foul on Armstrong.

I have to question many of Rondo's shots. Why are some drafts still including him in the top 25 of 2006?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Memphis is just running and dunking all over Bucknell. Carney has thrown down some sick dunks.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone see Gay's dunk? Dude's hand had to be 12feet in the air.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

That Gay dunk got a bit cut off in my area but I knew it was going down as soon as he went up. Has anyone seen his windmill from a step inside the free throw line?

He's playing tough defense this game. Let's see if he continues to be assertive on offense.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn jumping out early.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

UConn's second unit looks formidable. Denham Brown may have the best midrange game in college basketball. Kentucky still hanging around, getting a lot of offensive rebounds.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Ya I like the windmill

UK better be glad they aren't down by more. Anderson has been open on several occassions. Fortunately for the Cats, he's only hit a couple. They aren't getting back on defense. Fortunately, again, UConn is too busy pump-faking instead of just shooting the ball. I thought with Morris, UK would have at least a little bit of a inside game. The only time the ball comes within the three-point line is when Rondo drives it to the basket and throws up trash. Fortunately, again / again, half of UConn's team is in foul trouble.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I know this doesn't mean much, but Memphis is really really good.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Sorry I am a little late but... MVC! MVC! MVC!

The Valley is proving just how good of a conference they are and that they belong in the NCAA tourney.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Both Rudy Gay and Hilton Armstrong with boneheaded outlet passes now. What's the rush? UConn is lucky they're up double digits.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northwestern State looks like they're ready to go home. Just playing really erratic and West Virginia just calmly goes about their business executing and playing sound basketball.

I hope George Mason and Bucknell can make it a little closer.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

George Mason is hanging in there. I thought for sure they would get blown out after watching the first couple of minutes of that game.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jonathan Watters said:


> HKF - the only downside out of this is for you and other Bradley fans is that O'Bryant has likely played his way into 2006.
> 
> As for O'Bryant needing to put on weight, I don't buy it. Tyrus Thomas needs to put on weight. LaMarcus Aldridge needs to put on weight. Patrick O'Bryant is going to be fine.


I agree, I don't think O'Bryant need to put on any more weight. He should just work to get stronger, but I don't think any additional weight is need.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Anima said:


> Sorry I am a little late but... MVC! MVC! MVC!
> 
> The Valley is proving just how good of a conference they are and that they belong in the NCAA tourney.


I think I may have to start deleting your posts until you have the chance to change your avatar.

uke:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

George Mason within 3!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

George Mason down 1 now. Coming on strong.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Spoke to soon the Heels are down 1. Tony Skinn is making a difference.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

They take the lead now, incredible...they looked like they were going to be on the receiving end of the biggest blowout of the tournament.


----------



## MonkeyBallZJr (May 7, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> UConn's second unit looks formidable. *Denham Brown may have the best midrange game in college basketball.* Kentucky still hanging around, getting a lot of offensive rebounds.


finally some recognition..

Uconn 43-31 up at Halftime.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Kentucky storming back on UConn, only down 5.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

George Mason is playing a hell of a basketball game. I mean they are impressive.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

It seems like every team with George in their name knows how to run a mean fast break.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The Truth said:


> I think I may have to start deleting your posts until you have the chance to change your avatar.
> 
> uke:


 I'm not changing it. I might put a little WSU jersey on him while the Shocks are still alive in the tourny but he is staying.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Wichita St. and George Mason rematch? They played a great game earlier in the season with Mason winning on a three with only seconds left.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I really think Bradley may have a chance against Memphis. They smoked Wichita State in the MVC quarters, and came up with other some very lopsided wins against Valley contenders down the stretch. This is a very, very good basketball team. Hard to believe they got a 13 seed...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lamar Butler, ONIONS!


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

What a game...

Hansbrough has looked very human this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big shot by David Noel. I said Gus Johnson always calls at least one exciting upset in the tournament. Could this be it?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Carolina is really lucky to be tied in this game.Since that hot start they've played horribly.They aren't a very good team when they turn the ball over


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Carolina can't keep George Mason off the offensive boards.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

George Mason up 4 with under a minute left! Oh my goodness, talk about bracket busting...let's see if they can hit some free throws.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

George Mason is about to be the Home team in D.C. Unbelievable. Mason is just a tough tough team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Heels down 6 and it's not looking good.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Miller with the big time 3! 60-57 Mason


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wes Miller doesn't want to go home yet.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Butler showing his grapefruits late in this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Unreal. Heels wont die.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Unbelievable...these 20 seconds could last 20 minutes the way NC is shooting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Double bonus now. Skinn has a chance to be a hero.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

BIG turnover! George Mason going to win this one!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There's the Gus Johnson upset special coming atcha.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

That was a good game to watch...


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Elsewhere, UConn getting a big scare from Kentucky. They can't seem to put any teams away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So it's Wichita State, Washington, George Mason and the winner of Connecticut/Kentucky in D.C. Unbelievable.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

That was fun. And I think I had GM beating NC in my bracket so it's a double bonus.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

George Mason - WSU

Someone needs to get half their $$$ back on their Sweet 16 tickets.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

UConn cannot buy a shot right now. Just give Denham Brown the ball.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Carolina really overachieved at the end of this season,but they got outplayed big time in the last 35 minutes of that game.My brothers are over here screaming like banshees


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Rondo just hit a long 3, unbelievable. Now Kentucky has the chance to take the lead.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

You can't ever count out UK in the tournament...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, I can't believe UNC lost to George Mason.

Tight ball game between UConn and Kentucky.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky is only down 2. Wow. If UConn loses I will laugh my head off.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

:gopray: 

For the sake of my bracket let's join hands and have a group prayer for Connecticut.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Kentucky is only down 2. Wow. If UConn loses I will laugh my head off.


It could very well happen. If Sparks decides to hit some shots it could be over fast...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

So HKF, do you have tickets to go see your Braves play in Oakland?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Marcus Williams drives to the hoop, And 1.

UConn only leads by 4.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They give UConn the ball on the bad call and they end up getting four points and going up six.If they had made the right call UK could have gone down with a chance to tie or take the lead


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Josh Boone just airballed a free throw by about 2 feet.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok does Josh Boone realize that he one time had potential? What the hell happened to this kid!?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow was that an air ball?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northwestern State is only down 10 now. Gansey got hurt.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Hilton Armstrong making himself a lot of money right now. 3 offensive rebounds off of free throws in last minute.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Anima said:


> So HKF, do you have tickets to go see your Braves play in Oakland?


Sold out. Not to mention I'm in LA and Oakland is 6 hours away. If the Braves beat Memphis, I will probably go up there and buy a scalped ticket. This just doesn't happen every day. Bradley doesn't have to win for me to be happy with their season. At the beginning I wanted Les fired, but if you can do this, you have proven to me you can coach.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Patrick Sparks playing the game of his life. Big 3...if he missed, they would have been done.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ebay, baby

ending in 21 min - 2 tickets 242.50

http://cgi.ebay.com/2-NCAA-WEST-OAK...612968325QQcategoryZ16122QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Kentucky down 2 with under a minute left. Will UConn lose in the final seconds of the second round 2 years in a row?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

how is the WVU-N'western St game a 9pt game?!?!?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marcus Williams saving this team again.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

How the Hell does UConn give up an offensive rebound with their size? They must really want to lose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> how is the WVU-N'western St game a 9pt game?!?!?


WVU had missed something like 10 shots in a row.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Win or lose, Marcus Williams is the top PG in the nation. Icewater in his veins.

Another offensive rebound! Gay has to hit these shots with 3.3 seconds left.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Marcus Williams saving this team again.


the hero is also the villian... a guy who shouldn't even be playing.... Calhoun :no:


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Rudy Gay makes the biggest shots of his career....UConn escapes.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

UK could just rebound a missed free throw they might have won that one


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

TM said:


> the hero is also the villian... a guy who shouldn't even be playing.... Calhoun :no:


Agreed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And Tubby Smith has coached his last game at Kentucky. Your new coach of the Charlotte Bobcats.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

between that and the comments from Calhoun about them being invincible (had they had another PG - sorry Jim, you weren't shady enough to get Price too) ~ i hope they don't win it all.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

UConn just knows where their priorities are...It's not like he committed a felony against one of his fellow students.

I hope to god this Tubby to the Bobcats stuff isn't true.It's hard enough to care about them now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Next year Georgetown will be back to the Hoya Destroyers (preseason Big East champ).

They'll have Roy Hibbert (7'2), Jeff Green (6'9), Pat Ewing Jr. (6'9) and Vernon Macklin playing for them (6'9) - top ten HS recruit in their damn frontcourt. Crazy.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Wow, Roy Hibbert is putting on a show.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

OSU is heating behind Jekel Foster.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

North Carolina, Kansas, Ohio St, Georgetown, LSU, and Florida, will all be some teams to watch next season...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I love how the Nova guards attack the boards.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

no Duke?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TM said:


> no Duke?


You could always consider Duke a team to watch, but Duke has relied heavily on Sheldon Williams and JJ Redick. I chose teams that have kids coming back from this years squad. Duke always reloads but JJ and Sheldon are hard to replace.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jsimo12 said:


> North Carolina, Kansas, Ohio St, Georgetown, LSU, and Florida, will all be some teams to watch next season...


Have you forgotten UCLA? They lose Bozeman, Hollins and Fey. But return Mata and Shipp. I like the Bruins out West.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm not sure that CBS has the right score on the NC State Texas game.State has played a lot better since the TO


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wow, abrams get his shot at a 4 pt play.




*Go NeTs*


----------



## jetsdonwankey (Feb 3, 2006)

*Awesome Video Predicting Bradley Goes To Final Four*

http://www.15sports.com Lead story for today!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> Have you forgotten UCLA? They lose Bozeman, Hollins and Fey. But return Mata and Shipp. I like the Bruins out West.


I didnt forget about them. Im just wondering what Farmar is going to do come draft time. I guess if I assumed Tyrus Thomas, Brandon Rush, and Al Horford would all stay I should with Farmar.

Throw UCLA in there too...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NC State is just hanging around.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Praying for a Nova-Florida matchup :gopray:


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i dont think the announcers know who buckman is. theyve called him brackman, bob, and theyve called other players buckman a few times.


i wanna see aldridge use his sky hook more.




*Go NeTs*


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Brackman is the tall white guy for State.He's probably going to be a major league pitcher


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Diable said:


> Brackman is the tall white guy for State.He's probably going to be a major league pitcher


i think they have gotten it wrong in this game twice, maybe it was just once. but where did bob come from?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

NC State has just completely lost their shooting touch from outside and there isn't any way their stuff will work if they can't hit shots.I was hoping that Texas' guards would think the stands were full of NBA scouts and forget all about passing the ball inside.

Looks two high seeds are going to lose in Dayton today.Ohio State is just lucky Davidson didn't get a few breaks on friday though


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown is impressive. I look forward to their 2006-07 season. Man it's great for college basketball to have the Hoya Destroyas back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown can beat Florida. No doubt about it in my mind. I know where Vern and Billy are going to be.

Villanova (if they beat Zona) vs. BC, Georgetown vs. Florida.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

im devasted....oh what could have been


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

I'm loving my GU in the Elite 8 pick.

I must say I'm uber impressed with Marcus Williams, Allan Ray, and Randy Foye. Williams is the top PG in the nation, hands down, IMO...if he's not a lotto pick there's gonna be 15 teams kicking themselves. I regard him in the same class as JJ, Morrison, and Rodney Carney.

Ray and Foye are so fun to watch...Ray especially, I think. Just goes to show how big guard play really is in college basketball. Kyle Lowry might be the best prospect of the bunch, though.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Depending on Williams and Budinger going pro...


...the trio of Marcus Williams, Chase Budinger, and Jerryd Bayless could be something really, really special.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jerryd Bayless is going to be outstanding.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's been fun.

I look forward to the Minneapolis Region. Hopefully Packer and Nantz aren't there. 

Villanova vs. Boston College and Florida vs. Georgetown. The matchups in both those games are just delicious.

It's also official, 4 new Final Four teams this year.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

wow @ the big ten


----------

